# Outlast Bug?!



## Daniel007 (10. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

im Spiel Outlast schaffe ich es nicht, den Hauptschalter umzuschalten. Das liegt allerdings weniger mehr an mir, als daran, dass mir die Option dazu gar nicht geboten wird.

Ich schalte zwar beide Gaspumpen an, möchte dann zum Hauptschalter, dort steht dann aber immer noch, ich solle beide Gaspumpen einschalten.

Habe bereits von vorne gestartet und jetzt auch mal reinstalliert, nichts geholfen. Mache ich was falsch?

Gruß
Daniel007

Edit: LP gesehen, selbst gelöst. Man muss noch einen Hauptschalter im Electric Room umschalten, ups.


----------



## Beni19 (24. Juli 2014)

Ist mir auch passiert


----------

